

Entrepreneur, Early Twenties, Cuts His Dick Off To Save Failing Startup - masterkrang
https://medium.com/p/dfb56129f904

======
dohertyjf
Ahaha this was amazing. Too bad HN won't let it hit the homepage :-/

~~~
masterkrang
why wouldn't they let it hit the homepage? i'm sorta new here...

------
c0deporn
lmfao! "So, it came down to one thing, I let my startup fail, or I cut my dick
off. To me, the answer was obvious"

This was just what I needed to break the stress of my day.

~~~
masterkrang
i'm psyched that you liked it :)

------
mumbi
He's gonna regret that.

